# Realtime Landscape Architect



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought this program to design decks. (mostly for sales presentation and design clarification with homeowners) I am having trouble getting started. I have youtube some videos but am still having a hard time. 
If anyone has any videos, shortcuts, cheat sheets they can share to help me get going that would be fantastic. 

If anyone would like to make some money on a side job, I need a conceptual rendering of a small deck and hot to submit to a homeowners committee for review, asap. Perhaps from there you could show and tell me how you did it.

Thanks


----------

